# 2015 Murano hood glare



## Joedoherty (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyone found how to get rid of the glare from the back portion of the hood? When the sun is in just the right place I get reflection from the back part of the hood where it slopes down. It is annoying not to mention unsafe.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there, I think this might just depend on the color of your Murano. I have the java metallic and have not noticed a glare at all, but I have heard some complaints about the issue from people with the white and the orange colors. The only solution I can think of would be to matte out that part of the hood to reduce the glare coming from it.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Nothing on the black. Now maybe I am happy I could not get the white.


----------



## 2Bad4u (Apr 19, 2016)

Driller said:


> Nothing on the black. Now maybe I am happy I could not get the white.


I've only had mine (in white) for a couple of days now but I haven't noticed any glair off the front hood. Will specifically look for it the next time out.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

Glare light is polarized. Sunglasses polarized "the other way" may help.


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

I just noticed it the other day for the first time on my Java colored hood. Driving away from the sun at a certain angle its almost like a mirror reflecting the sun into my eyes. Seriously thinking of finding a wide flat black pinstripe to stick across that portion of the hood


----------



## Crocker (Jul 2, 2016)

I totally agree. My black one is real bad for that too. I too think I'll get a matte black strip put on. And the black on black won't show, either.


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jul 13, 2016)

I have been researching various crossover SUV's for a while now and the Murano is one of the top 3 I am looking at given the level of tech, and features it offers for the price you pay. Key for me was the heated/ventilated front seats since I drive a lot. Then again so are the complaints about glare on the hood, this is something that Nissan should be addressing but clearly won't until a mid-cycle refresh if not until the next full refresh.

That said on my new Honda Accord Touring I bought last year that my wife has taken to driving all the time I opted to put the 3M film across my hood, fenders and mirrors to prevent stone damage to the paint. One of the key factors in this material is its clear unless you get right up and look for the line on the hood, but I was wondering if a strip was placed across the offending area on the hood near the windshield would address the glare without ruining the look?

Thoughts on this? You can check out your local window tint shops, a Ziebart dealer (the one in my area cuts the film for each vehicle).


----------



## Crocker (Jul 2, 2016)

I got the matte black vinyl strip put on the other day. I haven't had a chance to see how it will work to cut glare but I'm sure it will be minimized. For $100 it's not a big deal if it doesn't work.

Raptor007, I would recommend the Murano. I really like mine. Every car has a niggle of some kind and mine is with the nav. I don't know about what others have experienced with that but I find it's not user-friendly. It's made by Tom-Tom, I'm told. If it was made by Garmin, I'm quite sure I'd like it better.


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks. I am considering the Murano, I haven't owned any Nissan's before but I have quite a few in my office parking lot and a co-worker is on her 3rd Nissan, she had two Murano's and traded in for a Juke for better gas mileage.

I just noticed the Armada is going to be updated in September with the Global Patrol platform. The last Armada I didn't care for since it was a Titan with an SUV top hat, but the new Patrol/QX80/Armada has a nice look and I wanted to get back to a bigger SUV again. Having owned Sequoia's in the past and really liking them a lot, but they have grown to be way over priced for what you get, fully loaded a Sequoia Platinum is $64k, a fully loaded Armada Platinum is $54k which is a big difference plus its just been overhauled and the Sequoia is well lagging behind.

Not doing much until EOY at the earliest, still time to review, test drive, etc.


----------



## sgolden71 (Apr 3, 2017)

Joedoherty said:


> Anyone found how to get rid of the glare from the back portion of the hood? When the sun is in just the right place I get reflection from the back part of the hood where it slopes down. It is annoying not to mention unsafe.


Plastic dip. ?

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgolden71 (Apr 3, 2017)

?

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------

